
No Venture Capital Needed, or Wanted - akg_67
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/02/business/smallbusiness/no-venture-capital-needed-or-wanted.html
======
danieltillett
This is the money quote.

 _“I don’t remember seeing a company going public on the Nasdaq in the last 20
years who arrived at the I.P.O. with only management owning the company,” he
said. “It’s almost a rite of passage.”_

Why would you sell a business that you owned 100% of that was able to be
bootstrapped to $100 million in revenue. What possible business that you could
invest the proceeds in that would be better than this?

